# 'Muslims... I won't sell you my car'



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## Pistolfive (Jun 24, 2013)

I like the part where he states in capitals it's a UK model (my STi ain't no f#%king import)
What a crazy world we live in!!!!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Haha brilliant!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Pistolfive said:


> I like the part where he states in capitals it's a UK model (my STi ain't no f#%king import)
> What a crazy world we live in!!!!


UK should be in capitals as it's the name of a place.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Pistolfive said:


> I like the part where he states in capitals it's a UK model (my STi ain't no f#%king import)
> What a crazy world we live in!!!!


I think the 'Type UK' was an official model released by Subaru, so it seems fair enough to mention it in his ad.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Pistolfive said:


> I like the part where he states in capitals it's a UK model (my STi ain't no f#%king import)
> What a crazy world we live in!!!!


He is an absolute dumbass, but UK should be written in capitals anyway. It's only really domain extensions that have sort of encouraged people to write it in lowercase.

On the other hand, I guess the best way to get people you don't want calling to call is to state that you don't want them to. I bet he's had hundreds of Asians call up and arrange viewings to wind him up.

I wonder if any of them then argue with him it doesn't apply to them because they are Hindu/Sikh/etc, not Muslim. :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

What? Surely money is money, if someone gives me some I take it.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just when you think you've seen it all.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

You think times have changed then you see things like this. Suprised it doesn't say gay and lesbians need not apply too.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't forget gays lesbians and anybody that's not white , he really is narrowing his sales field lol . ****


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I wonder how many calls he will get...


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> You think times have changed then you see things like this. Suprised it doesn't say gay and lesbians need not apply too.


times have changed, we've gone soft as a nation

gone are the days when we would allow this to go on


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

This is awful on so many levels - hates them so much that he wouldn't even talk to them


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with that it is his car so he can choose who he want to sell it to...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I might call him up and buy it then tell him it's for my muslim girlfriend, as for the UK part it makes a difference to the insurance as believe it or not in the event of an accident they have to get replacement parts from Japan with put th repair bill through the roof and usually writes a car off or at least thats the excuse thw insurance companys use


----------



## R&SKXA (May 19, 2013)

Surprised he hasn't had a brick through the window. I don't totally disagree with him though tbh. It's his car, he's got every right to sell it to who ever he wants. 
I'm in Dover and we have a slight immigrant problem here and if I was to sell one of my cars, even the ****ty run around dog carrying car, I wouldn't sell it to one of them...dirty scumbags. If you don't see it everyday then you probably wouldn't understand the thinking behind it.


----------



## EdenX (Apr 18, 2012)

Problem is now days people want something for nothing and I've had a lot of Asians ring me up on past cars trying to haggle me down to stupid prices so I bet he's just had enough?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

If someone was alarmed, harassed or distressed by this sign he would be arrested. Section 5 Public Order. 

Quite rightly too!

Rick with a capital P.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Bit OTT and such a racist comment to state. Im not a muslim but im really tempted to just keep ringing the number and offering £10. Just shows how low people are.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Another racist fraggle with a chip on his shoulder:tumbleweed:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> just when you think you've seen it all.


+1


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

:detailer:


Tank. said:


> times have changed, we've gone soft as a nation
> 
> gone are the days when we would allow this to go on


That video is quite powerful.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Not that I agree with the add but It's probably a bit stereotypical but probably doesn't expect them to say nice car I will buy that , some want them for half price and are bloody hard work to deal with.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well the owner of that car is a f*ckwit!!!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:doublesho Surprised there's any windows left intact with that ad placed in the car

Some lovely people out there :wall:

Anyone give him a ring yet ... :lol: :devil:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

EdenX said:


> Problem is now days people want something for nothing and I've had a lot of Asians ring me up on past cars trying to haggle me down to stupid prices so I bet he's just had enough?


But Muslim is different to Asian though. I'm Asian but Sikh & you have to understand haggling is partly cultural especially when the first generation immigrants had little money and had to make the most of what they earned.
It's also one of the reasons we (a generalisation) are disproportionately successful in the financial sense.
However I wouldn't haggle anyone down to stupid prices (it has to be a win-win deal).
This also probably applies to some Africans too but why doesn't this seller state that too?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haggling is what it is, having sold cars before if someone comes in haggling silly prices I'll just say no. Regardless of colour or religion. 

I would be inclined to say most other nationalities haggle more than in the UK because there's less of that mentality here but like I say, no one is forced to accept that offer.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

iPlod999 said:


> If someone was alarmed, harassed or distressed by this sign he would be arrested. Section 5 Public Order.
> 
> Quite rightly too!
> 
> Rick with a capital P.


As much as I find the seller's sign offensive, I do feel that he has the right to sell his own private goods to whoever he likes. It's a difficult one for me to justify on either side though.

I often see newsagents have signs on the door saying only 2 school kids at any one time, or womens only swimming days at my local council leisure centre, or men's working club, golf clubs etc surely that's discriminatory?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Exactly ^ i'm C of E and an eastender and i haggle till the cows come home. Religion and colour don't mean jack to me, if i think i can knock someone down i'm on it


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I suppose its no different to the Petrol station in Burnley that had a 'fuel for muslims only' poster up during the blockades a few years ago?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Probably a narrow minded idiot , who just thinks that anyone with a darker skin colour is a Muslim , but it's his car , maybe he'll get a brick put through the window , or some phone calls late in the night


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

While i dont agree with the sign, bottom line is its his car and he can do what he likes. It has nothing todo with anyone else really. 

Maybe he just doesnt like Muslims or maybe hes a Sikh.....


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

even if he is a sikh (Steve Singh - Maybe at one of those call centres), the sign is offensive. I agree people offer silly prices on cars these days and tbh are we all any different? we all want a discount of the ticket price, its sort of expected as the culture of today. Only if every car was sold at the listed price... Maybe one day hey.

Its his car and can sell it for what he wants. Maybe put serious offers only.


----------



## Shukz707 (Jun 9, 2013)

only non-muslim huh...owh well...all the best to the owner


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Makes me laugh we see haggling on the sales thread day in and day out ,long gone are the days when it was thought/embarrassing to ask for a discount.
The seller imo is narrow minded and that is his prerogative i guess,none the less he's narrowing down his potential customers,might you be white, black,brown, blue or even pink it'd be foolish to refuse anybodies pound notes especially in this economic climate.
I'll say he's very stupid or a pea brain :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe he's a Muslim himself :lol: you never know...


----------



## bugsplat (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd sell a car to anyone with the cash but I would never buy from a Muslim. Not through prejudice or biggotry but because I have had nothing but bad experiences with them. 

I did a 400 mile round trip to see a 'mint' civic and the gearbox was totalled.

I did 200+ miles to see another 'lovely car' which was a very poor cut and shut.

Drove to Bradford to see another civic and the engine blew 10 miles back towards home leaving myself and my heavily pregnant girlfriend stranded on the m62 for most of the night. In this case I got my money back only after threatening legals. 

More recently I drive a mate to Birmingham to look at a 'mint' a3 which turned out to be tatty and had a broken dsg box that the garage swore was normal.

I had a trip to Manchester too to look at a Subaru ra which was, you guessed it, 'mint' and it had been resprayed white in the outside but the engine bay and boot were still red.

In my personal experience Muslims have had trouble with the truth when it comes to selling cars or at least all of the Muslims that I have ever dealt with in regard to buying cars.

Maybe a cultural thing I don't know but it has put me off for life. Please don't flame I am only recounting my personal experience. I work with Muslims and know Muslims and they are sound people and get undue bad press because of a few idiots but car sales nooo sorry


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

bugsplat said:


> I'd sell a car to anyone with the cash but I would never buy from a Muslim. Not through prejudice or biggotry but because I have had nothing but bad experiences with them.
> 
> I did a 400 mile round trip to see a 'mint' civic and the gearbox was totalled.
> 
> ...


How do you know they were all Muslim and how do you vet which potential purchases are being sold by Muslim's?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

The guy is entitled to free speech - upto him who he sells his car too.

The idiots on the youtube link can go around spouting British Police Go To Hell!! then this guy can say what he wants IMHO.

You have to compare apples with apples!


----------



## bugsplat (Jul 2, 2013)

I have nothing more positive to add to this thread so ill leave it at that. You are obviously trying to be antagonistic but I wasn't born yesterday I knew all of the above we're MUSLIM. I have spent 6 years in countries that were predominantly Muslim countries. Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Bahrain. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tank. said:


> times have changed, we've gone soft as a nation
> 
> gone are the days when we would allow this to go on


The people she spoke to had no logical argument to her questions, she did not judge and she respected those she spoke to.

That what you saw on the video is extremism.

Btw I'm Muslim and they don't represent me, and certainly not what I stand for.

I even applied to be a special constable :thumb: I'm into helping my fellow countrymen not insulting them.

Just realised it was Anjem choudry and his cronies that were in the demonstration.

In my opinion he is the equivalent of tommy Robinson, they both take things out of context, they both make sweeping generalisations and are both ignorant, they do not represent the people they think they represent and most of all create tension in communities.

I really think education is what's missing from all extremists.


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't give a sh*t about who buys the car, as long as he pays the price.

Stupid.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

It may be extremism but if that was any white british group in a muslim country theyd be shot where we stood.

I wouldnt call myself a racist but i have extreme hatred for such disrespect. If other "minorities" want to move to another country and live there they abide by their rules and way of life. Australia is the perfect example


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I wouldn't want to buy his car anyway,most probably only taken for a wash at the scratch and go,smells of **** and has limited Saburu history and if you look at the for sale sign it's not even straight got a tear in it that's enough to put me off,i'll order a curry tonight i thinks :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tank. said:


> It may be extremism but if that was any white british group in a muslim country theyd be shot where we stood.
> 
> I wouldnt call myself a racist but i have extreme hatred for such disrespect. If other "minorities" want to move to another country and live there they abide by their rules and way of life. Australia is the perfect example


It is extremism and I don't know about being shot, but they should certainly be stopped, cos what they were saying is not going to help anyone.

I'm not racist either, Infact I'm Muslim and I have a hatred for such disrespect, I despise these people like you wouldn't believe :wall:

The thing is UK is better than most Islamic countries, but these brainwashed fools are ignorant of that. Did you know women in Saudi Arabia are not allowed to drive? Again that's backward thinking and nothing to do with Islam.

But they enjoy that freedom here don't see them protesting against that, double standard muppets.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

bugsplat said:


> I have nothing more positive to add to this thread so ill leave it at that. You are obviously trying to be antagonistic but I wasn't born yesterday I knew all of the above we're MUSLIM. I have spent 6 years in countries that were predominantly Muslim countries. Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Bahrain. I hope this answers your question.


Not really and I'm honestly not trying to be antagonistic but, if you ring someone up about a car, how do you ascertain their specific religion without asking?

My ex-brother in law and his whole family are Muslim. He and his brother were born and raised in England and therefore have strong British/Lancashire accents. I have friends in Sunderland that are the same, born and bred with no hint of an Asian accent.

Through these people, I have also come across quite a few white/British Muslims. So it's not like you can even make a rough judgment by asking their names.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

EdenX said:


> Problem is now days people want something for nothing and I've had a lot of Asians ring me up on past cars trying to haggle me down to stupid prices so I bet he's just had enough?


Not all Asians are 'Muslims'. Is this really down to education again..


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Estoril-5 said:


> The people she spoke to had no logical argument to her questions, she did not judge and she respected those she spoke to.
> 
> That what you saw on the video is extremism.
> 
> ...


Spot on.

Hate how the hatred filled minority that seem to get the attention of the main stream media.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

suspal said:


> I wouldn't want to buy his car anyway,most probably only taken for a wash at the scratch and go,smells of **** and has limited Saburu history and if you look at the for sale sign it's not even straight got a tear in it that's enough to put me off,i'll order a curry tonight i thinks :lol::lol::lol::lol:


one of my neighbours bought a car identical to this from a buyer with a similar advert after a week the engine seized he took the car back to the previous owner and made him pay 5k to replace the engine these cars are all used and abused I stick to the audis


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

bugsplat said:


> I'd sell a car to anyone with the cash but I would never buy from a Muslim. Not through prejudice or biggotry but because I have had nothing but bad experiences with them.
> 
> I did a 400 mile round trip to see a 'mint' civic and the gearbox was totalled.
> 
> ...


I give my cars a full correction detail with high grade waxes b4 they go on sale and I guarantee you will never see cars like new from the average trader its not about being muslim or Christian its about how skilled you are


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

is it right to tar ANY one group with the same brush ? absolutely not,is it the guys right to sell his property to whoever he wants ? well yes imho. His poor wording and obvious discriminatory flyer dont shed him in a good light,but if that is his T&Cs then thats his call.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> The people she spoke to had no logical argument to her questions, she did not judge and she respected those she spoke to.
> 
> That what you saw on the video is extremism.
> 
> ...


Great to get two sides to a discussion , and well said in deed, we need more people like you in our communities standing up for what is right.
I think when religion is discussed we have to walk on egg shells , a lot of it is to do with the lack of knowledge of it, but I feel Briton has its self to blame as it has allowed a lot of thinks to alter to please many different cultures and religion , and I believe we should look forward to a multicultural future with pride as many come here with one aim to make a better life for themselves and there families is this a sin no.
But I think those who come to Britain and want to intrigrate into society get the most of our country the trouble is me have extremists in our country as well the cause tension in communities and give the honest hard working people from any religion a very bad name , thanks for your comments


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

silverback said:


> is it right to tar ANY one group with the same brush ? absolutely not,is it the guys right to sell his property to whoever he wants ? well yes imho. His poor wording and obvious discriminatory flyer dont shed him in a good light,but if that is his T&Cs then thats his call.


Pretty much sums up my view on it.
I'm not agreeing with the seller, just stand up for his right to sell his own property to whoever he wants.


----------



## Beni786 (Aug 3, 2012)

I absolutely despise Anjem choudhry and his stupid army of half-wits and narrow minded cronies. They do not represent Islam or Muslims, they do not speak for the 2 million odd Muslims in the uk and they have no substance to any of their arguments!

I bet when they are wronged they will b the first to call the cops for help! When they fall ill, they will b the first to call an ambulance and b treated by a non-Muslim!

These ppl are scum and are on a par with tommy Robinson and his cronies! We shud all as a united society put some money in a pot and hire out a large field for all these to go on and have a fight to the death, that way they can just eradicate each other!

By the way, I am a proud British Muslim who abides by the law of the land just as my faith teaches me!

Love and peace to all Brits!

Ps guy can sell his car to who he wants, but seriously needs some tips on advertising! Talk about maximising sales opportunities, NOT!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got to be honest regardless of my political views I'd sell my car to anyone for the right price


----------

